# Couple of my meece



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My massive chunky boy, long haired satin black tan buck carrying fuzzy hairless  and his girls!









Black tan fuzzy hairless









Bellies



























My other Massive boy, fawn fella carrying satin, his father originally from Marnie's Mousery. +his girls!




































Long haired choc tans


















I love this girl, shes my opposite of a siamese mouse :lol: dark body with white points but i think shes lurverly  































































N'awwww









Some random excess youngsters


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW excuse the dirty tubs, they aren't theirs they are just holding tanks for when i'm cleaning out


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE AGOUTI!!! *jumps on you* hehehe Awww I love the blue agouti!

The rest are cute too of course! lol

W xx


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to breed a lot of blue Agouti's, but no one ever paid any interest, they all wanted perfect blues and not second hand Agouti's :roll: so i packed it in


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE THE REVERSE SIAMESE. ):


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the 2nd from last picture of the mousey pile up!! gorgeous xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

How absolutely gorgeous! That massive pile up is fantastic  x


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL Beautiful babies! Love the Reverse Siamese... and all that longhair... and I loved the pile up picture too. I was thinking "Look! They're trying to do a Pyramid, they're cheerleader mice!"

My favorite is the Bone (?) fuzzy. Or is he BEW? I can't tell, he has no hair!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Intriguing mix of colors and coat types you've got there. This is first time I've seen I've ever seen an actual reverse siamese outside of the Finnmouse Breeding pages.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

I was just going to say ..."reverse siamese" is a legitimate variety here too, it's got a relationship with the coffee gene (I never went into it in depth) ... 
Our club has been through a few fads and reversies were one of them :roll: . Don't get me wrong they're attractive mice.

Love the tan on your black!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love them all! They Black tan fuzzy hairless and the reverse siamese are my favorites though


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wait, which one is the blue agouti?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! Look at all the itty bitty little meeces


----------

